# Здоровьем нужно заниматься!



## doc (20 Фев 2014)

В позитив можно записать то, что люди хотя бы после операции начинают заниматься своим здоровьем.


----------



## douglas (20 Фев 2014)

doc написал(а):


> В позитив можно записать то, что люди хотя бы после операции начинают заниматься своим здоровьем.


Увы не в школе не в университете здоровому поведению не учат или плохо учат, а родители спиной не страдают поэтому тоже не в курсе. Я за два года до операции начал заниматься здоровьем исключил полностью алкоголь, не курю уже очень давно, начал правильно питаться(хотя и раньше всякую гадость не ел) да и вообще всегда увлекался спортом хоккей, сноуборд и прочее.. так что тут дело в воспитании здорового поведения с детства!


----------



## doc (20 Фев 2014)

Патерналистское государство скончалось, теперь надежда только на себя. Пожилые люди зачастую не смогли перестроиться, им необходимо помогать. А молодёжь к сожалению в большинстве пофигисты. Теперь никто никого учить не будет, нужен осознанный выбор самого человека. С грустью могу констатировать, что в шкале ценностей поколения Next здоровье занимает далеко не первое место. Со всеми вытекающими последствиями.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Патерналистское государство скончалось, теперь надежда только на себя. Пожилые люди зачастую не смогли перестроиться, им необходимо помогать. А молодёжь к сожалению в большинстве пофигисты. Теперь никто никого учить не будет, нужен осознанный выбор самого человека. С грустью могу констатировать, что в шкале ценностей поколения Next здоровье занимает далеко не первое место. Со всеми вытекающими последствиями.


Сегодня молодой парень, 16 лет.
Жалуется, жалуется, жалуется...
По мелочам жалуется, и все время добавляет:
-Кольнуло, я встал, включил интернет, посмотрел, страшно, все ночь не спал.
Не выдержал, спрашиваю:
-От армии откосить хочешь.
-В принципе хочу.
-Тогда только через психушку, но тогда без прав на всю жизнь.
-Я водителя найму.
-А работка, тоже не всякая.
-А я во ВГИК пойду, там все такие.
-Так там и голубых половина.
-Это проблема, но попробую отбиться.
-Так может а Армию, там голубых нет
-Не а, лучше во ВГИК.

Ну что тут скажешь!
Какое тут здоровье, когда от армии отмазаться нужно.


----------



## doc (20 Фев 2014)

Этот хоть для отмазки. А бывает просто ноют. Если мужику 20, его нытьё слушать тяжело. Приходится, но я такого не понимаю. Особенно, когда они сами ничего для себя не делают в плане здоровья, а во всём обвиняют плохую медицину.
Есть ещё одна проблема - качество здоровья с каждым последующим поколением здорово ухудшается. Заметили?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2014)

У меня часто дети с тренерской школы призеров этой олимпиады, так и звучит - все больше то Х, то О, а 11, редкость


----------



## doc (20 Фев 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У меня часто дети с тренерской школы призеров этой олимпиады, так и звучит - все больше то Х, то О, а 11, редкость


Я девчонок лечил из сборной по хоккею с мячом. 20-23 года, семьи ещё далеко не у всех, детей нет. А все битые, травмированные, больные. Что с ними будет дальше?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2014)

Счастливая жизнь. Послушный побитый муж. Дети олимпийские чемпионы по хоккею.


----------



## М@руся (21 Фев 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Этот хоть для отмазки. А бывает просто ноют. Если мужику 20, его нытьё слушать тяжело. Приходится, но я такого не понимаю. Особенно, когда они сами ничего для себя не делают в плане здоровья, а во всём обвиняют плохую медицину.
> Есть ещё одна проблема - качество здоровья с каждым последующим поколением здорово ухудшается. Заметили?





douglas написал(а):


> ...так что тут дело в воспитании здорового поведения с детства!


Напомню очень давно известную многим информацию.
По данным Всемирной организации здравоохранения, здоровье человека на 50–55% зависит от образа жизни, 20–25% - от внешней среды, на 15 – 20% от наследственности и на 8-10% – от состояния здравоохранения.


----------

